

Google, please hire me - moonlighter
http://googlepleasehire.me

======
ChuckMcM
FWIW this is a good example of how not to get hired by Google (at least in the
technical space). The essence of his message was "I want to work for you, I
work really hard." which, when you think about it, few people work at Google
who don't already want to work there, and well if you don't work hard you
don't stay. So the two pieces of information this guy tries to share with
Google are not actionable or useful to someone evaluating them.

If you really want to work for Google, you need to have a good reason _why_
you want to work for Google.

The two types of folks I saw who regularly made it through the process into a
hire were people who were pursuing some goal and doing so at Google would be
good for Google, and people who were doing some thing Google thought would be
useful for them to be doing at Google so they went out and recruited them. I
don't recall a single person whose only goal was to "work at Google" actually
got through the process.

------
minimaxir
This was made in 2011. [http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/google-fails-to-hire-
the-go...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/google-fails-to-hire-the-
googlepleasehire-me-guy/)

Spoiler alert: He was not hired by Google.

